# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du lịch Maroc

## Golden Tours

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH MAROC*


*CASABLANCA – MARRAKECH – OURIKA – OUARZAZATE – ZAGORA - TINGHIR – ERFOUD - ERRACHIDIA – MIDELT – FES - MEKNES – VOLUBILIS – RABAT*


*13 Ngày - 12 Đêm*

Vương quốc Ma Rốc nằm ở Tây Bắc Châu Phi, có hai mặt giáp biển Địa Trung Hải và Đại Tây Dương, lại nằm trên eo biển Gibranta và là điểm ngắn nhất ngăn cách châu Âu với châu Phi nên Ma Rốc có một vị trí địa lý, chính trị quan trọng. Khi đến Ma Rốc, du khách sẽ cảm nhận cuộc sống nơi đây khá nhộn nhịp, hối hả hay thậm chí lái xe dạo chơi trên sa mạc hoặc tham quan những ngôi chợ cổ tựa hồ phiên chợ Ba Tư, những kiệt tác kiến trúc Hồi giáo xây dựng bên những nhánh ô liu và những đụn cát lớn hùng vĩ. Đến với Ma Rốc, du khách như lạc vào một thế giới cổ tích kỳ bí xa xưa.


*NGÀY 1:  TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH – CASABLANCA
*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, HDV Golden Tours chào đón Qúy khách và làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, đáp chuyến bay đi Casablanca, Maroc. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 2: CASABLANCA (Ăn trưa, tối)*

Đến sân bay Mohammed V, xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách dùng bữa trưa và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Buổi chiều, tự do khám phá Casablanca - Thành phố phía Tây của Maroc, hải cảng chính và là thủ đô Kinh tế của đất nước. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Casablanca


*NGÀY 3: CASABLANCA – MARRAKECH (Ăn ba bữa)*

 -        Sau bữa sáng, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Marrakech cũng được biết với tên "Thành phố Đỏ" hay "Al Hamra" là một thành phố nằm ờ tây nam Maroc, gần chân dãy núi Atlas. Thành phố này là nơi sinh sống của nhiều người châu Âu, đặc biệt là dân Pháp với số lượng ước khoảng 10.700 người, phần lớn là về hưu, ngoài ra còn có người Đức, người Ý, người Anh. Tham quan:

•    *Thánh đường hồi giáo Koutoubia* với ngọn tháp chính cao 77 m nổi bật trên nền trời với những cửa sổ hình vòm, khuôn viên thánh đường ngập tràn ánh sáng vào ban đêm.




•    *Menara Garden*, khu vườn xinh đẹp được tưới mát bằng hồ nước nhân tạo. Cảnh đẹp của Khu vườn được cộng hưởng từ hình ảnh kỳ vĩ của ngọn núi Atlas từ phía xa. Đây từ là nơi nghỉ  dưỡng mùa hè của Vua Abderrahmanetừ Thế kỷ XVI.


 -        Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan:

•    *Quảng trường Jemaa el-Fnaa*, đồng thời là nơi họp chợ của các tiểu thương. Khung cảnh náo nhiệt trong một quảng trường lớn với vô vàng các món ăn vặt địa phương là một cảnh tượng kỳ thú chỉ có ở Marrakech.


 -        Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng địa phương và về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 4: MARRAKECH – OURIKA – MARRAKECH (Ăn ba bữa)*

        -        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách đi tham quan:

•    *Ourika* - thung lũng tuyệt đẹp cách 80km về phía Nam thành phố Marakech. Nơi có con sông cùng tên bắt nguồn từ Dãy Atlas đã góp phần tạo nên cảnh sắc có một không hai. Ourika được xem là thung lũng đẹp thất thuộc khu vực dãy núi Atlas. Một bên là những vách núi chênh vênh khung cảnh hùng vĩ và huyền bí. Một bên là những đồng ruộng bậc thang trải dài thoai thoải theo sườn núi với màu xanh của cây cối và nông sản địa phương. Dòng sông Ourika êm ả len qua những dãy núi một cách hài hòa. Đây đó những ngôi nhà của người dân được xây dựng kiên cố bằng loại gạch đất đỏ đặc trưng của vùng đất này. Đoàn sẽ có dịp tham quan, chụp ảnh và cảm nhận cuộc sống bình dị của người dân.




    -        Về lại Marrakech ăn tối. Nghỉ ngơi và tham quan Marrakech về đêm.


*NGÀY 5: MARRAKECH – OUARZAZATE (Ăn ba bữa)*

  -        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Di chuyển về phía Đông đến thành phố Ouarzazate, thuộc khu vực vùng cao nguyên phía Nam của Dãy Atlas và tiếp giáp với Sa mạc Sahara. Chính vị trí địa lý này, mà Ouarzazate được xem là “cánh cửa mở ra sa mạc”.

        -        Xe đưa Qúy khách chạy dọc theo Tichka, lối đi dọc theo các dãy núi của Atlas để đến được Ouarzazate. Từ tháng 11 đến hết tháng 3, vùng núi ngày thường có tuyết rơi nhẹ, khí hậu vẫn ấm áp nhờ nắng tạo nên một khung cảnh tuyệt vời.

  -        Đến Ouarzazate, tham quan:

•    *Khu nhà ở bằng đất trên đồi ở Kasbah Ait Ben Haddou*, nơi được UNESCO xếp hạng di sản thế giới, và cũng là nơi diễn ra các cảnh quay chính của bộ phim Võ Sĩ Giác Đấu, Alexander Đại Đế, Xác Ướp Ai Cập, Lawrence of Arabia…
  -        Ăn tối và về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 6: OUARZAZATE – ZAGORA – OUARZAZATE (Ăn ba bữa)*

  -        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi 160 Km về phía Đông đến Zagora, tham quan:

•    *Thị trấn sa mạc ở thung lũng Sông Draa*. Nơi đây gần như bị sa mạc hóa và du khách có thể cảm nhận cuộc sống vùng sa mạc theo cách của người dân địa phương. Quý khách thử cảm giác cưỡi lạc đà tham quan, dùng thử các món ăn địa phương và đặc biệt, món tagines truyền thống của Người Marocco.


   -        Về lại Ouarzazate ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm ở Ouarzazate.


*NGÀY 7: OUARZAZATE – TINGHIR – ERFOUD (Ăn ba bữa)*

    -        Sau bữa sáng, trả phòng. Di chuyển về phía Bắc để đến Erfoud. Đoàn đi xuyên qua khe núi Todra với những vách đá thẳng đứng, là tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên. Giữa đường, dừng tham quan:

*•    Thành phố Tinghir*, một trong những thị trấn đông dân cư và phát triển nhất miền nam Maroc. Quý khách đi dạo và tham quan thị trấn.

-        *Đến Erfoud*, Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng quan cảnh rộng lớn sa mạc Sahara. Đây là sa mạc rộng lớn nhất trên thế giới với diện tích 90.000.000 km2 xấp xỉ 10% diện tích châu Phi. Sahara không chỉ là một sa mạc điển hình với nhiều đồi cát lớn mà còn có một diện tích lớn nham thạch lộ thiên hoặc chỉ có một lớp mỏng nham thạch vụn (hoang mạc đá) cùng với các bãi đá cuội và sỏi (sa mạc).




    -        Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng và nghỉ đêm tại Erfoud


*NGÀY 8: ERFOUD – ERRACHIDIA – MIDELT – FES (Ăn ba bữa)*

   -        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng.  Đoàn khởi hành đi 400 Km về phía Bắc để đến thành phố Fes. Trên đường, ghé tham quan thành phố Errachdia và Midelt thuộc miền Trung Maroc.

         -        Đến Fes, ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 9: THAM QUAN FES (Ăn ba bữa)*

   -        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Qúy khách đi tham quan Fes - thủ phủ của vùng Fes-Boulemane, thành phố lớn thứ 3 và là cố đô của Maroc, vì vậy Fez có một lịch sử lâu đời với nhiều công trình kiến trúc mang tính lịch sử và văn hoá Ả Rập khá rỏ nét và tính mỹ thuật cao.

•    *Khu tường cổ Fez el Bali* bao quanh thành phố. Bức tường có từ Thế kỉ IX và được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thế giới năm 1981.




•    *Thánh đường hồi giáo Attarine,* bảo tàng Nejjarine, khu vực Medina cổ kính – di sản thế giới, được xây dựng vào thế kỷ thứ 9 và là nơi có các trường Đại học lâu đời nhất thế giới, chụp hình Cung Điện Hoàng Gia.

         -        Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng và tự do khám phá thành phố về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Fez.


*NGÀY 10: FEZ – MEKNES – VOLUBILIS – RABAT – CASABLANCA (Ăn ba bữa)*

  -        Sau bữa sáng, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi phía Tây và dọc theo biển Đại Tây Dương về Casablanca.
  -        Trên đường đi, dừng lại tham quan thành phố Meknes, một cố đô khác của Maroc:

•    *Di chỉ khảo cổ Volubilis* được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thế giới với những di tích được bảo tồn cẩn thận của một thành phố La Mã lâu đời từ Thế kỉ III TCN.




•    *Bad Mansour*, cánh cổng lớn nhất và nổi bật nhất của Meknes;




•    *Lăng mộ Moulay Smail.*




          -        Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do khám phá thành phố về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Rabat.


*NGÀY 11: RABAT – CASABLANCA (Ăn ba bữa)
*
    -        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Đoàn đi tham quan thủ đô Rabat nhộn nhịp và đầy màu sắc mang dáng dấp châu Âu. Quý khách có thể dễ dàng bắt gặp các điệu múa dân gian lạ lẫm, những cửa hiệu thời trang lớn, tiệm ăn ngoài trời và những đại lộ rộng lớn tại trung tâm thành phố.
 -        Sau khi ăn trưa, di chuyển về Casablanca. Đến nơi, ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 12: CASABLANCA – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

  -        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan

•    *Thánh đường hồi giáo Mosque Hassan II* - nhà thờ Hồi Giáo lớn thứ hai trên thế giới (sau nhà thờ Shah Faisal gần Islamabad). Ngọn tháp (minara) cao nhất thế giới trong số các ngọn tháp nhà thờ Hồi giáo với chiều cao 210m, được xây dựng nhân lễ kỷ niệm 60 năm ngày sinh của quốc vương Maroc (Vua Hassan II) và được hoàn thành vào năm 1993.




•    Cung điện hoàng gia Royal Palace.

   -        Sau bữa trưa, xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 13: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*

Đến Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc Chương trình Tour. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong những chuyến đi sau.




*Giá tour: 74.900.000 VNĐ/khách*


*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*



*Bao gồm:*

-    Vé máy bay như chương trình.
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-    Lệ phí visa Maroc.
-    Khách sạn 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính):
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-    Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-    Một chai nước/ khách/ ngày
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*

-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-    Tham quan ngòai chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 10.500.000 VNĐ.
-    Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 180.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.


*Ghi chú:

*-    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.
-    Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa, thư bảo lãnh và phí dịch dịch vụ: 4.000.000VNĐ/khách.


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*




*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

